# NSFW/Nudity reintroduced to the forums



## Overread (May 1, 2012)

I'm very pleased to announce that we are restoring the NSFW/Nudity Subsection to the site again, and thus allowing those photos and topics to return as a part of the forum. 

However, the site administration and moderation staff are committed to keeping the site safe for work and all ages as a whole. As such the NSFW/Nudity subsection will only be usable by Supporting Members of the site and it is only in this section that we will allow the posting of nudity and more risky subject content in photos. Please note that if you post this material in other sections it will be moved into that subjection (even if you are not a Supporting Member). 


Membership to the forums is only $25 per year and in addition to access to the subscribers subsection and now the NSFW gallery also comes with increased site storage in the site gallery as well as increased PM storage. We also have competitions running each month where members can have a chance at winning subscription status to the site; and of course nothing stops you putting a site subscription on your Christmas/birthday list  

You can find the NSFW gallery here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nsfw-nude-photos/
or just scroll to the gallery section of the forum and its in there along with all our regular galleries.

If you wish to subscribe there is a link at the bottom of the main forum page, alternately you can follow this link here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/payments.php


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

johndeep43 said:


> hiiiiii iam new here on this forum



Kind of an interesting place to post an intro, lol!

Intros are (traditionally) in the Intro thread.....  Welcomes and Introductions


----------



## ronlane (Jun 27, 2013)

spam reported CG.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

ronlane said:


> spam reported CG.



Thought it might be.. but was trying to be nice... lol! See where being nice gets me?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 27, 2013)

Well now the spam post is gone...and your guys' posts look lost (and silly).

The lesson: Don't reply to spam, just report it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> Well now the spam post is gone...and your guys' posts look lost (and silly).
> 
> The lesson: Don't reply to spam, just report it.



I thought we were supposed to put a "spam reported!" in the thread, to keep mods from getting inundated with spam alerts? ( I don't mind looking silly, either!)


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 27, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Well now the spam post is gone...and your guys' posts look lost (and silly).
> ...



What led you to believe that, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...



past discussion on the subject with mods.....   but I think I deleted that PM...


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2013)

So.

Does this include... boudoir and shiz???

Like NOTHING.  AT ALL can be posted?  Unless it's there?


----------



## unpopular (Jun 27, 2013)

This is the only benefit to membership. That and the supporting members lounge, where you could use naughty language.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 27, 2013)

I consider becoming a supporting member sometimes, but them I know I'd be posting nude selfies all the time, and while I'm mean I'm not THAT mean.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

e.rose said:


> So.
> 
> Does this include... boudoir and shiz???
> 
> Like NOTHING.  AT ALL can be posted?  Unless it's there?



Depends on content... if there are bare nipples, or other "Naughty Areas" readily visible... it should go to that forum. But it is a Mod call...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lame.  Not worth the $25.00 investment.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Lame.  Not worth the $25.00 investment.



We wouldn't let lawyers in anyway... gotta keep it classy!  :greenpbl:


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Lame.  Not worth the $25.00 investment.



Nope.  Not doin it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

e.rose said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lame.  Not worth the $25.00 investment.
> ...



I have always been willing to support the forum... cheap entertainment, and I like helping people out! But it is sometimes less entertaining than it used to be... and there seems to be less emphasis on learning...


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 27, 2013)

Hadn't really looked at it much until now. I'd pitch in $25/year to support the place though.


----------



## ratssass (Jun 27, 2013)

...there has never been a doubt in my mind that it was money well spent.When my time comes,I'll re-up.Beyond everything I'm continually learning,the entertainment,as Charlie said,keeps me tuned in.


----------



## IByte (Jun 27, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Lame.  Not worth the $25.00 investment.



Worth not having these annoying ads poke at you like mosquitos!


----------



## Tony S (Jun 27, 2013)

Can't talk you out of it, you know you want it, you know eventually you will end up getting one. So quit trying to avoid it and just get it over with.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Can't talk you out of it, you know you want it, you know eventually you will end up getting one. So quit trying to avoid it and just get it over with.



Who is that directed towards?


----------



## manaheim (Jun 27, 2013)

Call all those people at **************** and get them back here!


----------



## Overread (Jun 27, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Well now the spam post is gone...and your guys' posts look lost (and silly).
> ...



Why do I have a terrible feeling I might have been the one to say that once? But anyway multiple reports on the same thread/post just get archived into the same report thread in the background; so all that happens is it gets "bumped" if more report it (and we honestly do not get enough reports that we have a backlog). So its not needed to report that something is reported - we don't mind the extra reports (most of us have learned long ago to setup an auto archive for report emails )



unpopular said:


> This is the only benefit to membership. That and the supporting members lounge, where you could use naughty language.



You can also debate and discuss religion, politics, guns and such. Whilst you still must keep within the site rules, we do relax the restricted topics for the Subscribers section. It's mostly a merit system since people pay to be there we hope that in turn they'll ensure to moderate themselves to polite and civil debate


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 27, 2013)

unpopular said:


> This is the only benefit to membership. That and the supporting members lounge, where you could use naughty language.





> You can also debate and discuss religion, politics, guns and such. Whilst you still must keep within the site rules, we do relax the restricted topics for the Subscribers section. It's mostly a merit system since people pay to be there we hope that in turn they'll ensure to moderate themselves to polite and civil debate



I'll pitch in.. actually sounds like some nice benefits for such an easy contribution.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 27, 2013)

^^ it's even better when members get into pissing matches and as a result sponsor your contribution on your behalf. Then it's a year of cheap pinups and naughty language for FREE!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only benefit to membership. That and the supporting members lounge, where you could use naughty language.
> ...



And just think... we can chat and gossip about non-supporting members and they won't be able to see it!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

unpopular said:


> ^^ it's even better when members get into pissing matches and as a result sponsor your contribution on your behalf.



Yea.. but that cowboy has ridden off into the sunset (for the 2nd time)!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey, that's worth it all by itself. :lmao:


----------



## Tony S (Jun 28, 2013)

> Who is that directed towards?



  I wondered why it wasn't in the right thread when I looked earlier.  Guess it kinda works here in a twisted sort of way.  lol


----------



## e.rose (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> And just think... we can chat and gossip about non-supporting members and they won't be able to see it!!



I can do that on Facebook, for free.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 28, 2013)

Tony S said:


> I wondered why it wasn't in the right thread when I looked earlier.  Guess it kinda works here in a twisted sort of way.  lol



HAHAHA!!! :lmao:


----------



## Overread (Jun 28, 2013)

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > And just think... we can chat and gossip about non-supporting members and they won't be able to see it!!
> ...



Oi! you work for Apple not Faceboo.... OMG That's it you're here to steal people from us for Facebook!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 28, 2013)

Overread said:


> Oi! you work for Apple not Faceboo.... OMG That's it you're here to steal people from us for Facebook!



What can I say?  I like it over there.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh good. I was losing sleep over this missing thread.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > And just think... we can chat and gossip about non-supporting members and they won't be able to see it!!
> ...



And we DO... don't we?


----------

